# Book Review Forum is Live



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

You are welcome to post new book reviews in the new book review forum:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forumdisplay.php?f=90


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 23, 2007)

Very cool!

Although I only see the infamous red "x's" for the ratings.


----------

